
Uncovering the brutal truth about the British empire - 7sigma
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2016/aug/18/uncovering-truth-british-empire-caroline-elkins-mau-mau
======
icc97
> "Who is controlling the production of the history of Kenya? That was white
> men from Oxbridge, not a young American girl from Harvard"

A lot of this reminds me of the self-censorship that Orwell talked about
([http://orwell.ru/library/novels/Animal_Farm/english/efp_go](http://orwell.ru/library/novels/Animal_Farm/english/efp_go))

